# What does it mean?



## ashley-renea (Feb 26, 2010)

When husband says his NOT HAPPY and "Dont know what he wants"...is there away to FIX it or is that the words that pretty much say its OVER?? (Married for 4 1/2 and have a 2yr old)


----------



## Oceancity (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you asked him what he means. I'm also not happy; but with my husband. For me "not happy" means a couple of things. You feel like your married to your sibling/close friend, you have tried to make it work and can't regain the/any feelings, the feelings were never that strong to begin with, sex isn't good and feels creepy when it is about to happen...all these are MY reasons for not being happy. Ask him....


----------

